# Anyone know a good garage near York



## AB888 (May 23, 2021)

Hi all,

I'm relocating to Selby, near York soon and would like a decent garage to look after my mk2 Audi TT (and BMW Z4) - I've just bought my car with FASH so debating if I should continue with Audi, or use an independent authorised garage - 57 plate so it's old enough to warrant moving away from Audi (I only purchased with FASH to give me a decent car - fingers crossed)

I intend to keep the TT for a few years (weekend fun car) so would be happy to use a trusted garage Audi or indi

I did use the search option, but the reviews were pretty old, so I thought I'd ask around

Cheers

Andrew


----------

